# What fish is this???



## Hothead360 (Feb 21, 2015)

Caught these in a canal, no idea what they are...


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

maybe Least Killies


----------



## Hothead360 (Feb 21, 2015)

Just googled that name, and a bunch of pictures of them came up. I think your right! Thanks!


----------

